# Homebrew Tool and Cutter Grinder (work in progress...)



## stefang (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, i hope, a Work in Progress Thread for a machine is welcome here... 


since a long time i wanted to build a swiveling tool rest for my grinder 
to grind and sharpen lathe tools. As soon as i started construct the 
tool rest, there where more and more ideas, that came to my mind..faster 
as you could say "grinder" or "tool rest", I started building a stand alone tool and 
cutter grinder, nothing fancy, just the grinding spindle of the quorn, a 
cheap chinese crossslide, a few pieces of aluminum extrusion and two 
linearguides...


Overall Design will be similiar to the Brooks-Stent Cutter Grinder, rather a 
realy small surface/cylindrical grinder with a 3 axis vise/collet holder.


Here we start, cutting the crossslide to size:







(i wish, the bandsaw had t-slots...)


A bit milling to clean it up:







Removing the dovetail of the x-axis:







Cutting the table to size:







Removing the dovetail of the table...scary setup, but it was relative 
sturdy, no vibrations or chatter:






(nasty work...the castiron dust gets everywhere..)


Backside of the table:







Fitted the linearguides for the x-axis







End of the week, i get my new lathe (a chinese 10x22...much bigger than 
my actual 7x12), then i will start building the grinding spindle)


greetings,

Stefan


----------



## dsquire (Dec 4, 2008)

Stefan :bow:

What you have done so far looks very interesting. I am sure many here will be watching with much interest as you proceed.

Cheers

Don


----------



## stefang (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Don, I hope so 

Maybe i can encourage other people, who want a simple tool/cutter grinder, to build one (Bob Warfield maybe?  )

Some progress here:

Milling the aluminum extrusions to length:




(Had to cut them with the bandsaw, the chopsaw is to loud for my taste  )

The base...





A mockup so far:




(Not the final grinding spindle, this one is from a Deckel S0 grinder, but it wont be used)

greetings
Stefan


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Stefan,

I'll be watching this thread very closely. ;D  I've started & stopped on an endmill grinding attacment for my chinese Baldor grinder-clone using a _really_ cheap x/y table and a 5C collet endmill fixture but lately I've cooled on the project. 

Do you have any drawings of yours? I'd love to see how it will work.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## stefang (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello,

Drawings? ;D

The concept changes every five minutes..there are just a few notes I sketch down...

Most design decisions are done by holding the different parts together and then use the eyeballMK1 to estimate if it will work..

Tomorrow my new lathe arives 

greetings
Stefan


----------



## shred (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like fun. 

I have a real T&C grinder I picked up a while ago, though it doesn't get much use most of the time, so this would be a whole lot smaller and more convenient to have around.


----------



## stefang (Dec 11, 2008)

Arrr, got my new lathe up and running, but on the grinder, there is only little progress.

Waiting for the metal, I ordered to finish it...

Here are some new pictures:

Cut the crosslide down a little bit more (something reminds me for some reason on a old song from queen... "another one bites the dust, another one bites the dust....and another one gone, and another one gone...". Maybe because theres cast iron dust everywhere in my shop):





The mounting bracket for the column:




(Turned on my new lathe ;D )

greetings, 
Stefan


----------



## stefang (Dec 13, 2008)

Here are some parts of the grinding spindle:






spindle, the two bearings, the endcaps and the pulley

greetings,
Stefan


----------



## tel (Dec 13, 2008)

stefang  said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Drawings? ;D
> 
> ...



A man after my own heart - that's how I do things as well. Besides, I can't draw for nuts.


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Dec 14, 2008)

The beautiful part shown in post #7 is lying on top of what looks suspiciously like a drawing! :big:

Just kidding, please keep the pictures coming.


----------



## stefang (Dec 14, 2008)

Hehe, you got me 

These are the drawings of the spindle, because its a fairly complex (for my understanding) part...i can post it later, if someone is interested in them 

greetings,
Stefan


----------



## stefang (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello folks,

Today i finished all parts for the grinding spindle:






From the back, starting on the left side: spindle housing, trust pad with the springs, pulley, the shielded angular contact bearings, end caps, spindle nut, spacer, spindle

The trust pad with the springs preload the bearings, so the play in them gets to nearly zero 

greetings
Stefan


----------



## stefang (Dec 23, 2008)

Sloooooooooooow Progress 

Finished the spindle, the arbor for the cup grinding wheel and the mounting bracket for the spindle, when everything is put together, it will, some day, look like this:






or, rotated by 90°, like this:





greetings,
Stefan


----------

